# The Harsens Highballer 11/9 pm



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy Cripes! was anyone closer to this guy? I'd love to know what he was highballing to for literally 10's of minutes at a time. This guy barely took a breath. That was the most obnoxious overcalling I've ever heard so far...

Can't imagine being in the zone next to him...i'd guess he was in lower west corn or marsh near there.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

which is worst. that guy or the guy that shoots at birds 70 yards up. hunted by him the other day at fish point


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Was in the marsh the other day, heard a guy in one of the end zones do some hail-calling for quite awhile, then I hear a guy in the zone next to him yell, " Shut the hell up, you sound like an idiot!" Made for some laughs. Was almost as bad as the guy the other day in the corn next to us who yelled at his dog for an hour and a half then packed up(which took longer than it should have b/c the dog kept jumping out of the boat)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

QuackCocaine- Look at the bright side, at least he packed up and left.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes true, but downside is he was there when birds were flying
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I almost thought of going to the draw for the 1st time in two yrs this sat. Then I read this and was reminded why I stopped going.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

All fine example I just can't bring myself to do the bingos. It's great for all the guys that like it, but if I can hear a guy yelling at his dog or have a guy nearby sky busting, it would suck so much enjoyment out of the hunt that I don't think I'd even want to get out for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

This is gonna be a good one I can already see it. 
3.....2.....1

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL....OK boys, let her rip!!!:lol:


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

BangBangBang said:


> Holy Cripes! was anyone closer to this guy? I'd love to know what he was highballing to for literally 10's of minutes at a time. This guy barely took a breath. That was the most obnoxious overcalling I've ever heard so far...
> 
> Can't imagine being in the zone next to him...i'd guess he was in lower west corn or marsh near there.





In my defense I was practicing. And I think your just a little joules of the stills. And I think we shoot more ducks then you!!??


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> In my defense I was practicing. And I think your just a little joules of the stills. And I think we shoot more ducks then you!!??


:lol:


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> In my defense I was practicing. And I think your just a little joules of the stills. And I think we shoot more ducks then you!!??


I hope your calling is better than your grammer. On slow days I let my kids wail away on the reeds but when it is crunch time they have to put them away.

Ken


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> In my defense I was practicing.



Hope your kidding, and if so great first post.:lol:

If not, that's what backyards, basements and car rides are for.

Treat it like a football game, the coach doesn't put in a rookie that still needs practice when you're down by 6 and in the red zone.


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

How I roll


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11167&stc=1&d=1320950586


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

What? No Marshall amp?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Guys, i am going to hunt bingo this weekend. Do i have your permission to call? Or to shoot a bird out of the air?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Guys, i am going to hunt bingo this weekend. Do i have your permission to call? Or to shoot a bird out of the air?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Only if there are no other birds around! Better get back to us when the time comes!


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Only if there are no other birds around! Better get back to us when the time comes!


LOL ok sir, ill be sure to fire one into the air everytime birds are working my general field and not me!!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## St.Clair Flats Outlaw (Dec 31, 2009)

if that is all we have to do to discourage you city folk from coming to the island then I say keep on practicing that hail call

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I heard my favorite FP guy moved.


had no idea he moved to harsens!

sorry to hear that (well, not really! at least he's not at FP!! :evil: )

must be "_i'm practicing for the worlds coming up in Stuttgart_" guy.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

St.Clair Flats Outlaw said:


> if that is all we have to do to discourage you city folk from coming to the island then I say keep on practicing that hail call


oh boy. I really hope that's just a funny.

if not, I'm sure the rest of the waterfowlers out there appreciate you allowing them to visit your hunt club once in a while. I'm sure you personally put alot into it's developement, management, maintainence, funding, resource allocations.....
well, other than you $13 pass, right?

let's not be ignorant here. last I heard, it's a state gma - not the harsens hunt club.


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

carsonr2 said:


> Hope your kidding, and if so great first post.:lol:
> 
> If not, that's what backyards, basements and car rides are for.
> 
> Treat it like a football game, the coach doesn't put in a rookie that still needs practice when you're down by 6 and in the red zone.


the coach dont know me.. i can call better then all u cityiot.. and that's a touchdown suckers!!!! hahaha.. just kidding. know but really!!:corkysm55


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

Branta said:


> oh boy. I really hope that's just a funny.
> 
> if not, I'm sure the rest of the waterfowlers out there appreciate you allowing them to visit your hunt club once in a while. I'm sure you personally put alot into it's developement, management, maintainence, funding, resource allocations.....
> well, other than you $13 pass, right?
> ...


if it was up to all the islanders, it would be the HI hunt club.. but we all do donate alot of time and money into the island.. which is great. thank you all..


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

Ken Martin said:


> I hope your calling is better than your grammer. On slow days I let my kids wail away on the reeds but when it is crunch time they have to put them away.
> 
> Ken


lol!! it is much much better i have (STILL)!!! lmao


----------



## St.Clair Flats Outlaw (Dec 31, 2009)

branta I don't remember seeing you at the last st.clair flats waterfowlers inc or waterfowl usa dinner

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

nice retort! 

there's an old saying that goes like this;
"_know your enemy better than you know yourself_"

I could very easily make you eat everything you just said, but it's not for airing in the public forum. You (obviously) have no idea how involved I am with _your _affairs.

my advice to you would be to heed my last message and don't try crossing swords with me. you know not what you're doing here.


----------



## St.Clair Flats Outlaw (Dec 31, 2009)

haha I'm just trying to get a little hostility going on here. it makes it more fun to read.its all in fun

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Branta said:


> I heard my favorite FP guy moved.
> 
> 
> had no idea he moved to harsens!
> ...


lol..funny you say that cause that's the image I had in my head- of a guy on stage callin for the title- this went on and on after 4 pm.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Branta said:


> oh boy. I really hope that's just a funny.
> 
> if not, I'm sure the rest of the waterfowlers out there appreciate you allowing them to visit your hunt club once in a while. I'm sure you personally put alot into it's developement, management, maintainence, funding, resource allocations.....
> well, other than you $13 pass, right?
> ...


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

St.Clair Flats Outlaw said:


> haha I'm just trying to get a little hostility going on here. it makes it more fun to read.its all in fun
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


well thats a db move.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

He is probably calling all the time to warm up. By end of the day, his Ahole is probably hurting.:lol: Only good thing is he let us know there are duck around except they are a mile high. Just like the guys shooting at high ducks and never gets one but still do it.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Branta said:


> I heard my favorite FP guy moved.
> 
> 
> had no idea he moved to harsens!
> ...


No Branta, I still hunt up at fishpoint  but I save my practicing for home....although i could start practicing at FP if you want me to seeing as I head down to compete in a couple weeks, and can use all the extra practice time I can get lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Ha! you aint seen nothin til you head out to Pointe Mouillee on an afternoon. 8 guys all within 200 yards all high balling at once. Quite a spectacle:lol::lol::lol::lol:.


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> He is probably calling all the time to warm up. By end of the day, his Ahole is probably hurting.:lol: Only good thing is he let us know there are duck around except they are a mile high. Just like the guys shooting at high ducks and never gets one but still do it.


haha!!! i can call all day and never hurt.. im not OLD like you.. on the island we have a name we call u old guys.. the F.O.G. ( F'N old guys) just stay in bed FOG... lol..haha


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

take away the O, add the A and that's what you find yourself being called by all us FOGs:lol:


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

BangBangBang said:


> take away the O, add the A and that's what you find yourself being called by all us FOGs:lol:


haha!! did u think of that all by ur self?? you fogs r so tricky!! :lol:


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

BAY CREEPER said:


> LOL ok sir, ill be sure to fire one into the air everytime birds are working my general field and not me!!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



LOL!!! I was just going to suggest that you fire a couple of warning shots when you see the birds coming, so everyone else will know to look up!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

cheeseandquackers said:


> Ha! you aint seen nothin til you head out to Pointe Mouillee on an afternoon. 8 guys all within 200 yards all high balling at once. Quite a spectacle:lol::lol::lol::lol:.


All that calling for one cormorant 350 yards out... :lol:


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I'll dumb this down for our members I 'seen' with poor writing 'stills':

A f'n old guy ka'nt chanje his ajj but it seams U hav chosin stoopiddidee ass a lifestill!

"If you think education is expensive, consider the cost of ignorance!"


----------



## lurker870 (Sep 1, 2011)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> haha!!! i can call all day and never hurt.. im not OLD like you.. on the island we have a name we call u old guys.. the F.O.G. ( F'N old guys) just stay in bed FOG... lol..haha


this kid must be one of the TCN waterfowl boys...go get a job you will get further in life...oh and throwing someone elses fields on youtube is cute...maybe if you spent some time you could actually get on those birds...instead i get to shootem up while u sit on the road and video it


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

harsens IS. hiballer said:


> haha!!! i can call all day and never hurt.. im not OLD like you.. on the island we have a name we call u old guys.. the F.O.G. ( F'N old guys) just stay in bed FOG... lol..haha


I sure see a doctor and get some test done because it should hurt. Something is wrong.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I'm closing this thread but before I do I have to say one thing. I had a judge for the world duck hunting championship in Stuttgart and a contestant that went very far in the contest hunt with me once. Good enough guy I suppose, couldn't call ducks for ****. I mean couldn't call ducks if his life depended on it. I also hunted with a state champion goose caller and again, couldn't call geese at all. I mean at all. After a few years of experience in the field these guys could be very good in the field I am sure if they paid attention to the birds. Just because you sound good to judges doesn't mean **** in the field or on the water. 

These guys are non members of this site by the way not you Paul you are excellent in both.

Threads getting too chippy, :yikes:


----------

